# [HOWTO] Installing Azureus w/o the dev-java dependencies

## rhill

Installing Azureus the Smart* Way

note that as of version 2.2.0.2 of azureus-bin, the dep problem has been fixed.  consider this thread obsolete.

hey there.  one of the biggest pains in the gentoo with installing azureus-bin is its ridiculously long list of dependencies.  for example, here's what i get when trying to emerge azureus-bin-2.2.0.0:

```
-=[ ~ ]=- # emerge -aDtv azureus-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.2.0.0  -kde 5,569 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  net-libs/linc-1.0.3  -debug -doc +ssl 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r4  -doc -jikes -junit 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r1  -doc -junit 430 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.2-r5  -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanutils -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces 6,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/jdepend-2.8.1  -doc -jikes 377 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.7.0  -doc -jikes -junit 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/commons-collections-3.1  -doc -jikes 1,110 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/antlr-2.7.4  1,319 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1  431 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/xalan-2.6.0-r1  -doc 5,737 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/javacup-0.10k  186 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r2  -doc -jython -rhino 1,021 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r1  -doc -jikes 124 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/bcel-5.1  -doc -jikes 12,338 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/jsch-0.1.18  -doc -jikes 190 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/jzlib-1.0.5  -doc -jikes 48 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/rhino-1.5.5  -doc -jikes 1,505 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/commons-net-1.2.2  -doc -jikes 174 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/oro-2.0.8  -doc -jikes 337 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/xerces-2.6.2-r1  -doc 5,200 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/regexp-1.3-r1  -doc -jikes 124 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/jython-2.1-r5  -jikes +readline 2,715 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r1  -doc 75 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4  -doc -jikes -junit 98 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin-1.2.2  -doc 409 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/log4j-1.2.8-r2  -doc -javamail -jikes -jms -jmx 2,454 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2  -doc 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta1-r1  +gnome -kde 303 kB

Total size of downloads: 48,948 kB

```

what is up with that?  i don't even want to know what happens when you go +kde on that mother.  why do you have to install 50MiB of java developer tools that you will never use in order to run a 5MiB bittorrent client?  the good news is, you don't.

so what we're going to do is install azureus as a binary package. (gasp)  

i know, i know..  the gentoo badge of honor is to compile your packages yourself.  and that is fine.  i enjoy it just as much as the rest of you.  but the fact of the matter is, azureus is a java program.  meaning you don't compile it anyways.  it's compiled at runtime by the JRE.  but it does rely on a couple other packages that are usually not needed by the typical user.  to compile these requires a veritable smorgasboard of java developer applications, none of which you will ever use again, unless you for some reason become a java dev.  so i say, unless you plan on becoming a java dev, lets skip it.  in a situation such as this, i think the rules can be bent just a little bit.  i promise not to tell anyone if you don't.

enough jabber, lets get on with it.

i'm assuming you have some sort of java runtime engine (JRE) installed.  ***EDIT - blackdown jre appears to have issues w/Azureus.  the developers have recommended that Sun Java be used with Azureus. ***  if you don't have java installed, go do that now.

now, go to the azureus download page and select your favorite flavor of azureus goodness.  there are GTK, Motif, AMD64, OSX, Solaris and PPC blends available.

http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php

move the archive you download into the /usr/local/share directory, and untar it.  (you'll have to have root permission)

```
-=[ /usr/local/share ]=- $ mv /home/dirtyepic/Azureus_2.2.0.0_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 .

-=[ /usr/local/share ]=- # tar xvfj Azureus_2.2.0.0_linux.GTK.tar.bz2

```

azureus is now installed.  (*tada.wav*)

now create a launcher in your WM/DE of choice.  i'm using Gnome so i will now be an ass and only provide instructions for Gnome.  the rest of you can figure it out.  :Wink: 

add to panel -> custom application launcher (in 2.6 i believe it was just called "custom launcher") -> name = Azureus, command = /usr/local/share/azureus/azureus, type = application, icon = /usr/local/share/azureus/Azureus.png, run in terminal = no.

that's it.  clicken der froggy and enjoy downloading your "Linux ISOs".  all settings, and et cetera automagically are stored in ~/.Azureus/.  if you need to add plugins, they can be added there as well.  if anyone mocks you for not compiling your own libraries, let them know that they have 45megs of useless crap on their drives and wasted valuable time by not doing it the smart* way.  then infer nasty things about their heritage and/or sexual orientation.

Upgrading the Smart* Way

ack!  a new version is out and you can't emerge it!  not a problem.  let's go back to that download page.

http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php

you'll see one selection labeled "Jar".  this is the java file that makes Azureus tick.  all you need to do to upgrade is download this file, then as root, replace /usr/local/share/azureus/azureus2.jar with the new version.  voila.  instant upgrade.  sometimes, if major changes are made, it's best to download the new version whole, wipe out the azureus directory, and install the new one.  all your settings will be safe since they are stored in your home directory.  you should have to do this rarely, if ever.

I hope that covered everything.  Let me know what mistakes i made, or if you have any comments, flames, suggestions, speeling corrections, or death threats.  this is my first Gentoo howto so i really welcome any critisims people have.

--de.

*note: way may not actually be smartLast edited by rhill on Wed Apr 20, 2005 7:06 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## emonty

Yo,

file a bug....to tell to not put dependencies in e-build...that's the Gentoo way...yur solution is for amateurs......

i tried it by emerge --nodeps azureus-bin...works like a charm

cheers,

EMonty  :Wink: 

----------

## rhill

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58389

someone already did.  they ain't listening.

----------

## emonty

I bet they are, patience is the key of success   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SaFrOuT

i followed as what was tell her and i didn't install except azureus and balckdown-jre but it didn't work

so i tried to install tose dep 

```

home safrout # emerge --nodeps -pv log4j commons-cli systray4j junit

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.8-r1  -doc 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r4  -doc -jikes -junit 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/systray4j-2.4  -arts -debug -jikes -xinerama 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r1  -doc -jikes 431 kB

Total size of downloads: 552 kB
```

but also azureus now keep crashing after 1 min of running giving this error log

```

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.

Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0x82D55C0

Function=[Unknown.]

Library=(N/A)

NOTE: We are unable to locate the function name symbol for the error

      just occurred. Please refer to release documentation for possible

      reason and solutions.

Current Java thread:

   at sun.nio.ch.NativeThread.signal(Native Method)

   at sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.implCloseSelectableChannel(SocketChannelImpl.java:627)

   - locked <0x9c10d868> (a java.lang.Object)

   at java.nio.channels.spi.AbstractSelectableChannel.implCloseChannel(AbstractSelectableChannel.java:202)

   at java.nio.channels.spi.AbstractInterruptibleChannel.close(AbstractInterruptibleChannel.java:97)

   - locked <0x9c10d840> (a java.lang.Object)

   at sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.finishConnect(SocketChannelImpl.java:550)

   - locked <0x9c10d860> (a java.lang.Object)

   - locked <0x9c10d858> (a java.lang.Object)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager.notificationOfConnects(SocketManager.java:134)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager.mainLoop(SocketManager.java:49)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager.access$0(SocketManager.java:43)

   at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.peer.impl.transport.base.SocketManager$1.run(SocketManager.java:35)

Dynamic libraries:

08048000-0804e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3230987    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/bin/java

0804e000-0804f000 rwxp 00005000 03:01 3230987    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/bin/java

4b65c000-4b670000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2385902    /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

4b670000-4b671000 rwxp 00013000 03:01 2385902    /lib/ld-2.3.4.so

4b673000-4b777000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2650737    /lib/libc-2.3.4.so

4b777000-4b77a000 rwxp 00104000 03:01 2650737    /lib/libc-2.3.4.so

4b77f000-4b781000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 675630     /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

4b781000-4b782000 rwxp 00001000 03:01 675630     /lib/libdl-2.3.4.so

4b784000-4b7a4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2651337    /lib/libm-2.3.4.so

4b7a4000-4b7a5000 rwxp 0001f000 03:01 2651337    /lib/libm-2.3.4.so

4b7a7000-4b884000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1192883    /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6.2

4b884000-4b887000 rwxp 000dc000 03:01 1192883    /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6.2

4b889000-4b898000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1273975    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6.4

4b898000-4b899000 rwxp 0000e000 03:01 1273975    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6.4

4b89b000-4b8ab000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 674692     /lib/libz.so.1.2.1

4b8ab000-4b8ac000 rwxp 0000f000 03:01 674692     /lib/libz.so.1.2.1

4b8ae000-4b915000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1938780    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.4

4b915000-4b91c000 rwxp 00067000 03:01 1938780    /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6.3.4

4b91e000-4b931000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2054616    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.so.2.1

4b931000-4b932000 rwxp 00012000 03:01 2054616    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.so.2.1

4b934000-4b957000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2037581    /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

4b957000-4b959000 rwxp 00022000 03:01 2037581    /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0.5.0

4b95b000-4b962000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1883651    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXi.so.6.0

4b962000-4b963000 rwxp 00006000 03:01 1883651    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXi.so.6.0

4b965000-4b96c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1887031    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1.2

4b96c000-4b96d000 rwxp 00006000 03:01 1887031    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1.2

4b96f000-4b995000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2054575    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

4b995000-4b998000 rwxp 00026000 03:01 2054575    /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.0.4

4b99b000-4b9a4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2095549    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0

4b9a4000-4b9a5000 rwxp 00008000 03:01 2095549    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0

4b9a7000-4b9aa000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2095546    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

4b9aa000-4b9ab000 rwxp 00002000 03:01 2095546    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0

4b9ad000-4b9bb000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 243639     /lib/libpthread-2.3.4.so

4b9bb000-4b9bc000 rwxp 0000d000 03:01 243639     /lib/libpthread-2.3.4.so

4b9e3000-4baa4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 974642     /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.so.5.0.6

4baa4000-4baaa000 rwxp 000c1000 03:01 974642     /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.so.5.0.6

4bad0000-4bad8000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 973513     /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libgcc_s.so.1

4bad8000-4bad9000 rwxp 00007000 03:01 973513     /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libgcc_s.so.1

4badb000-4bade000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2095543    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.6

4bade000-4badf000 rwxp 00002000 03:01 2095543    /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.400.6

4bb20000-4bb9a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1514491    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.6

4bb9a000-4bb9b000 rwxp 0007a000 03:01 1514491    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.400.6

4bb9d000-4bbd2000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2095526    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.6

4bbd2000-4bbd4000 rwxp 00034000 03:01 2095526    /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.400.6

4bc0c000-4bc20000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2095545    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.9

4bc20000-4bc21000 rwxp 00014000 03:01 2095545    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.400.9

4bc3e000-4bee5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1983115    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

4bee5000-4beef000 rwxp 002a6000 03:01 1983115    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

4bf23000-4bf8c000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1983104    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

4bf8c000-4bf91000 rwxp 00069000 03:01 1983104    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.9

4c562000-4c573000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1192010    /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

4c573000-4c574000 rwxp 00011000 03:01 1192010    /lib/libnsl-2.3.4.so

9aa9e000-9aafe000 rwxs 00000000 00:06 196612     /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

9ad01000-9ad1b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2392821    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/andalemo.ttf

9ad1b000-9ad68000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 292306     /usr/local/share/fonts/arial.ttf

9ad68000-9ad8e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2392849    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/verdanaz.ttf

9ad8e000-9adb4000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2392848    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/verdanai.ttf

9adb4000-9add6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2392847    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/verdanab.ttf

9b0dc000-9b0ea000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2095176    /lib/libresolv-2.3.4.so

9b0ea000-9b0eb000 rwxp 0000e000 03:01 2095176    /lib/libresolv-2.3.4.so

9b0ed000-9b0f1000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2547659    /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.4.so

9b0f1000-9b0f2000 rwxp 00003000 03:01 2547659    /lib/libnss_dns-2.3.4.so

9b203000-9b20a000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1982951    /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-atk-gtk-3062.so

9b20a000-9b20b000 rwxp 00007000 03:01 1982951    /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-atk-gtk-3062.so

9b20b000-9b20d000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231654    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

9b20d000-9b20e000 rwxp 00001000 03:01 3231654    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

9b20e000-9b231000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2392846    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/verdana.ttf

9b537000-9b567000 rwxs 00000000 00:06 163843     /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

9b5e8000-9b60e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1982808    /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-gtk-3062.so

9b60e000-9b610000 rwxp 00026000 03:01 1982808    /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-gtk-3062.so

9b610000-9b612000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2547015    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

9b612000-9b613000 rwxp 00001000 03:01 2547015    /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

9b613000-9b619000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2496915    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

9b619000-9b61b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2385341    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2

9b61b000-9b61c000 rwxp 00001000 03:01 2385341    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2

9b61c000-9b643000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231663    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b643000-9b644000 rwxp 00026000 03:01 3231663    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b644000-9b649000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2210550    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXtst.so.6.1

9b649000-9b64a000 rwxp 00004000 03:01 2210550    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXtst.so.6.1

9b64a000-9b64e000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2210661    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.400.6

9b64e000-9b64f000 rwxp 00003000 03:01 2210661    /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.400.6

9b64f000-9b682000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231602    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b682000-9b687000 rwxp 00032000 03:01 3231602    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b687000-9b691000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231593    /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b691000-9b692000 rwxp 00009000 03:01 3231593    /usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b692000-9b696000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231613    /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b696000-9b697000 rwxp 00004000 03:01 3231613    /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.600.0

9b697000-9b6af000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231016    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.800.0

9b6af000-9b6b1000 rwxp 00017000 03:01 3231016    /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.800.0

9b6b5000-9b6bb000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2775296    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libnio.so

9b6bb000-9b6bc000 rwxp 00005000 03:01 2775296    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libnio.so

9b6bc000-9b6bf000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231657    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so

9b6bf000-9b6c0000 rwxp 00002000 03:01 3231657    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so

9b6c0000-9b6f6000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 1929919    /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3062.so

9b6f6000-9b6f8000 rwxp 00035000 03:01 1929919    /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3062.so

9b779000-9b788000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2718056    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libnet.so

9b788000-9b789000 rwxp 0000e000 03:01 2718056    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libnet.so

9b789000-9bacd000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2208918    /usr/lib/azureus/Azureus2.jar

9bacd000-9bb13000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2208920    /usr/lib/azureus/seda.jar

9bb13000-9bb26000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2208922    /usr/lib/azureus/swt-mozilla.jar

9bb26000-9bb33000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2208923    /usr/lib/azureus/swt-pi.jar

9bb33000-9bc11000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2209027    /usr/lib/azureus/swt.jar

9bc11000-9bcb0000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2775294    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/ext/localedata.jar

9bcb0000-9bccd000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2775292    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar

9bccd000-9bcd0000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2775291    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/ext/dnsns.jar

9bed4000-9bedc000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2549514    /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

9bedc000-9bedd000 rwxp 00007000 03:01 2549514    /lib/libnss_files-2.3.4.so

9bedd000-9bee5000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2549454    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

9bee5000-9bee6000 rwxp 00007000 03:01 2549454    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.4.so

9bee6000-9beed000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2549494    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

9beed000-9beee000 rwxp 00006000 03:01 2549494    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.4.so

9beee000-9beef000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2209208    /usr/lib/azureus/plugins/azupdater/azupdaterpatcher_1.5.7.jar

9beef000-9befd000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2775293    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/ext/ldapsec.jar

a4100000-a4103000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 3231660    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so

a4103000-a4104000 rwxp 00002000 03:01 3231660    /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so

a61ac000-a6468000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2995081    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/charsets.jar

a6468000-a647b000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2996287    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/jce.jar

a647b000-a64ec000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2994136    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/jsse.jar

a64ec000-a6503000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2994495    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/sunrsasign.jar

a6546000-a7c14000 r-xs 00000000 03:01 2995084    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/rt.jar

a7c14000-a7c26000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2775303    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libzip.so

a7c26000-a7c28000 rwxp 00011000 03:01 2775303    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libzip.so

a7c28000-a7c48000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2775315    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libjava.so

a7c48000-a7c4a000 rwxp 0001f000 03:01 2775315    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libjava.so

a7c4a000-a7c5b000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2775298    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libverify.so

a7c5b000-a7c5c000 rwxp 00011000 03:01 2775298    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/libverify.so

a7c5c000-a7c66000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2775304    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

a7c66000-a7c67000 rwxp 00009000 03:01 2775304    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

a7c67000-a7fc3000 r-xp 00000000 03:01 2775308    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

a7fc3000-a7fde000 rwxp 0035b000 03:01 2775308    /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

Local Time = Thu Nov 18 11:14:39 2004

Elapsed Time = 149

#

# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (Blackdown-1.4.1-01 mixed mode)

```

can anyone help please

do i have to reinstall all the dep again :S

----------

## Shiven

great tips! i'll try this out later when x compiles for me  :Wink: 

----------

## rhill

hello.  i just wanted to mention there has been some work done on the Azureus ebuilds since i wrote this howto.  a new azureus-2.2.0.0 build (sans -bin) is in portage, but hard masked since it's still in the alpha stages.  i haven't tested it out yet (stupid gnome being all segfaulty and causing me to unmerge everything back to scratch in frustration), but hopefully with some work this howto will become obsolete.   :Very Happy: 

SaFrOuT:  that's a nasty error if ever seen one.  i've been working on azureus for a while and never come across anything like that.  my only advice would be to try Sun's jre.  i've heard that blackdown and azureus are not all that friendly with each other.  =/

----------

## lenk

just emerge --nodeps azureus-bin if you don't want the dependencies.

----------

## SaFrOuT

ya i think is was caused because i was using blackdown java

now i am using sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.06 and it is working fine

thanks all for your help and thanks agian for his Tip which saved me from alot of wasted space on my drive 

i think i gonna try to install version 2.2.0.0 since i here it is more stable, and less memory consuming than the current version

----------

## Shiven

just as a common referance, if you emerge --nodeps azureus-bin, the dependancies will appear in your next emerge -uDav world...

anyways, this guide works fine for me  :Wink: 

thanks again guys

----------

## rhill

2200 is a huge leap over 2104.  i'm extremely satisfied with it.

since i've recently rebuilt from nearly scratch (just down to the bare system), i did the --nodep method, just to check it out.  it does indeed work.  but the downsides i'm finding are:

a) exactly what Shiven mentioned.  i supposed you could add each package to package.provided if you wanted to avoid this,  but it's still a pain in the ass.

b) not all the functionality is there.  specifically, the systray component (can't remember the exact name) isn't installed when your USE is -kde.  not a huge deal, but i like to use the tray icon.

c) i had some problems with some plugins.  this may be because gentoo sets some java variables differently than i'm used to, but i started getting null pointer and class exception messages in the console.  again this is probably my fault for setting up my classpath myself and not sticking with the default.

----------

## revertex

Installing azureus the dumb way (using portage  :Wink: 

```
emerge --oneshot --nodeps net-p2p/azureus-bin && echo net-p2p/azureus-bin >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

why make things so hard when you can do in just one line?

note that systray support still working in fluxbox even without "kde" flag.

----------

## rhill

damn.

nice one.   :Cool: 

----------

## SaFrOuT

ok i did emerged sun-jre and azureus-bin using --nodeps but i get this error now when trying to run it

[code]

safrout@typhoon ~ $ azureus

Attempting to start Azureus...

/usr/bin/azureus: line 54: java: command not found

If you recieved an error about a missing java class, you need to setup

your classpath correctly.

This should do the trick (as root):

java-config --add-system-classpath=junit,log4j,commons-cli,systray4j

env-update && source /etc/profile

Currently, your classpath (including azureus additions) is:

swt.jar:swt-pi.jar:swt-mozilla.jar:seda.jar:Azureus2.jar:

[/code

can anyone help plz ?

----------

## RinkyDinks_RJ

SaFrOuT: The error message points you in the right direction

This should do the trick (as root):

java-config --add-system-classpath=junit,log4j,commons-cli,systray4j

env-update && source /etc/profile

Although you should do java-config -L to list the available JRE's and JDK's. Then use java-config -S blah to set the javapath.

----------

## SaFrOuT

i don't have those prg installed cause i did emerge --nodeps azureus-bin and i am using the Sun-jre

anyway what solved the problem was a RESTART , which is very strange but worked

----------

## Redeeman

i think they have changed something in the azureus-bin ebuild now, so that this approach isnt nessecary - atleast on amd64, only java i got is:

redeeman redeeman # qpkg -I -v | grep java

dev-java/java-config-1.2.11 *

dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.01 *

and:

redeeman redeeman # qpkg -I -v | grep azureus

net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.2.0.2 *

----------

## Nemein

Just a quick question. Since azureus 2.2.0.0 is masked with ~x86, would a simple placing of it in the package.keywords file (with the proper options and all) enable the e-build to be emerged?

EDIT: Nevermind the question  :Embarassed: 

----------

## hanoman

Why is it I always get the info after the 'damage' is done.  :Crying or Very sad: 

No one to blame except myself, I follow the 'proper' gentoo way.

```
$ emerge -p azureus-bin

:

:

:
```

WHOA.... what a long list. Of course as a good and obedient user, I proceed with

```
$ emerge azureus-bin

:

:

:
```

(after almost feel like forever)....

I run

```
$ azureus-bin

Java error bla bla bla
```

 I am about to start to pull my hair..... I will try again tonight to find whats wrong with the Java

----------

## racoontje

Unfortunately we can't help you unless you open a topic IN ANOTHER FORUM (Documentation isn't support) with more info...

----------

## revertex

@hanoman

can you post the output of 

```
which java
```

you can emerge azureus with "--nodeps" like i wrote some posts ago, or "inject" all azureus deps echoing to 

```
/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

i think one of the benefits to emerge azureus w/o all that dependencies is because it makes azureus less crash prone.

----------

## hanoman

 *revertex wrote:*   

> @hanoman
> 
> can you post the output of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi revertex, I have solved the issue. I re download j2sdk from sun website, and use 'java-config' to use it instead of using blackdown. My azureus is working. But the startup takes very long to load, maybe around a minute or two  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## coffeeman

Azureus-bin 2.2 needs no deps  :Cool: 

----------

## rhill

 *coffeeman wrote:*   

> Azureus-bin 2.2 needs no deps 

 

yep, consider this thread obsolete.  :Wink: 

----------

## Trejkaz

Whoops.

Looks like it needs /usr/lib/libXm.so.2, and forgot to include the dependency for it.

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-motif-3106.so: libXm.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## Scytale

Yes it does. Where do you get that one from?

----------

## apoc2222

 *Trejkaz wrote:*   

> Whoops.
> 
> Looks like it needs /usr/lib/libXm.so.2, and forgot to include the dependency for it.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have this too after emerging azureus-bin with ~x86.

----------

## lazx888

having the same problem as above also  :Sad: 

any ideas?

----------

## Scytale

I'm not quite sure how I fixed this, but revdep-rebuild would be worth a try, iirc.

----------

